# Philly Gran Fondo 2012 Cancelled???



## tednugent

Saw the news on the GFNJ Facebook Page



> If you had any friends signed up for Gran Fondo Philadelphia (originally scheduled for August 12th) let them know that we are on for September 9th, and they can now focus their training on Gran Fondo NJ. *Unfortunately GF Philly was cancelled without much explanation over the weekend.*


----------



## NJgreyhead

First I heard of the Philly GF.
Thanks.


----------



## CAD10

Ya what a load of crap....I was soo looking forward to this as well. No info at on the web as to why.


----------



## NJBiker72

tednugent said:


> Saw the news on the GFNJ Facebook Page


Strange. I am doing Nj this year but was considering Philly next year.


----------

